

LinkedIn Gone Wild: ’20 Percent Time’ to Tinker - materialhero
http://www.wired.com/business/2012/12/llinkedin-20-percent-time/

======
psadri
I think this is a better approach to 20% time. Allowing 90 days of
uninterrupted work is more likely to produce meaningful results.

